# kayaking the kokosing



## ohio kayaker (Jul 18, 2009)

Just got a kayak this summer... been out on Knox lake once, thats it so far. Just got in touch with a friend recently and decided we wanted to try it out on the Kokosing (I just moved into the Mount Vernon area last year). Just curious what to expect? Anyone been on it recently? I've canoed all my life but never any fast rivers/rapids or really anything but calm lakes. Kinda nervous, I've read about some rapids on it as well as lots of obstacles even downed trees occasionally blocking it entirely. Its been a lifelong quest not to get my feet wet ever on a canoe trip which I have pretty much been able to do so far, but from what I am hearing about low water levels and getting stuck, sounds like I need to buy some water shoes.

Not sure yet were we will go but from what I have read the river is shallow by Mount Vernon so we may start a little further down at Laymon and stop at Pipesville (probably going to camp there). Or maybe start at Pipesville and go down to TWP423 (Mohican). Might try to do some bass fishing along the way.

Anyone been there recently and could let me know what to expect? Water so low I am going to have to drag through the shallows? Downed trees?

There will be 2 of us in a Dagger Bayou II tandem. With my little experience with it so far I have still determined this Kayak with 2 people seems to be about as manueverable as a bus lol.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Here is a map of the water trail on the Kokosing River. #6 to #8 is a nice paddle. Put in at Pipesville Rd bridge and take out at Riley Chapel Rd bridge. Both of these are real nice access spots with plenty of parking. It's a very scenic area to. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/4/pdfs/access/kokosingrwt.pdf


This next link is for the USG Water Resources gauge indicating the flow rate for the river. Right now it is showing 53 CFS which is a tad on the low side. It's plenty good enough to paddle though for the stretch I suggested. Below 50 in a tandem yak might mean a lot of getting out and dragging. Also, what is this about not getting feet wet? Kayaking is kind of a get wet sport. Nobody wants to be drenched, but surely you're feet are going to get wet on a river. I think the ideal flow rate for this river is close to 100 cfs. Just let me know if you have any other questions. I am jealous as I wish I lived that close to such a pretty river.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=03136500


----------



## ohio kayaker (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I had a similar map from a different website. We were thinking about going from the Laymon access (#4) to Pipesville (#6) so we could also bike up to the starting point. If we decide to bring 2 vehicles then we might do the 6 to 8. But between 6 and 8 were the factory rapids and i like to avoid anything difficult if possible since I'm going with a brand new kayaker in a bus of a kayak (and I only have canoe experience myself). I'm not to worried about getting my feet wet, just something I've never liked when I was younger. In fact I was always terrified of water lol! If I could see the bottom it was to shalow and I was always afraid of hitting bottom. I grew up near the adirondacks in NY and have conoed yearly the chain lakes from 7th, 8th, Raquette, Forked, and Long lake, as well as a lot of other reseviours. Never once been on a 'shallow' river to where you could really even get out without it being over your head. I think once I had to get wet to go through mandatory canoe capsize training when I was like 10... But like I said I dont think I'll mind it now... getting out in the shallows is one thing but I still dont plan on getting wet due to 'extreme' kayaking... I'm not planning on using the kayak for tricks or anything like that. I was going to get a canoe, just happened to find this kayak for cheap. Maybe some day I'll get into whitewater, but that stuff still scares the bejeesus out of me! 

I was looking at the USGS flow data and was hoping the recent storms would have increased the water level but it doesnt seem to made any effect.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, up state NY is pretty. I did a 54 mile canoe trek in the Adirondacks when I was 17. It was a trip planned through the boy scouts. Good times! The water in some of those lakes was sooooooooooooo clear you could see the bottom in 10, 12 even 15 feet of water! It was awesome.

The factory rapids are nothing in low water. In fact, they are only class II in high water and I don't like rough stuff. I found it to be not a real big deal. You might dump if you went through it asleep, but other than that it aint a big deal. Though a tandem yak might be a little tricky to manuever......I haven't paddled on of those.


----------



## ohio kayaker (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I really do miss the Adirondacks. Anyhow I am heading out here momentarily to the campsite on the kokosing! Guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## ohio kayaker (Jul 18, 2009)

Well just in case anyone happens to read this and wondered what all happened.. well we had a blast. Started out late so didnt get as long of trip as I hoped but we ended up putting in at millwood and taking out at the last access, twp 423 (or 432, i forget). The last couple miles of that was spectacular and saw a bald eagle. Yeah, low water caused many times to get out and pull the boat through the shallows. At least half the time only one of us had to get out though. I've never been through rapids and that stuff scares the dalights out of me lol so I was a bit scared going through the factory rapids and a few other spots even at the low water levels but it wasnt too bad. We got pinned a couple times and started taking on a little water but overall we didnt have any major issues with the rapids and I think it was pretty fun. Might even start looking into whitewater kayaks!

Ended up deciding not to bring the fishing gear. We just had to much planned for such a short trip and on unfamiliar turf. Saw lots of fish in the water though. Will definitely go back and maybe bring the fishing gear next time!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ohio kayaker said:


> Well just in case anyone happens to read this and wondered what all happened.. well we had a blast. Started out late so didnt get as long of trip as I hoped but we ended up putting in at millwood and taking out at the last access, twp 423 (or 432, i forget). The last couple miles of that was spectacular and saw a bald eagle. Yeah, low water caused many times to get out and pull the boat through the shallows. At least half the time only one of us had to get out though. I've never been through rapids and that stuff scares the dalights out of me lol so I was a bit scared going through the factory rapids and a few other spots even at the low water levels but it wasnt too bad. We got pinned a couple times and started taking on a little water but overall we didnt have any major issues with the rapids and I think it was pretty fun. Might even start looking into whitewater kayaks!
> 
> Ended up deciding not to bring the fishing gear. We just had to much planned for such a short trip and on unfamiliar turf. Saw lots of fish in the water though. Will definitely go back and maybe bring the fishing gear next time!


That is one of the more scenic floats I have been on in Ohio. It's a very picturesque and fun part of the river. Glad you fared well.


----------

